# Lethargic 3wk old goat



## Kayjo (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a nearly 3 week old mini Nubian. I bought her almost a week ago with her half sisters that are full Nubians (same sire). A few days after I bought her I noticed her nose was a little stuffy, but didn't think much of it. It may have nothing to do with her issue, but I wanted to mention it just in case. Yesterday I found her standing in the back of her pen and she was very bloated. She wouldn't take a bottle and didn't want to move. I began massaging her belly and gave her about 3cc olive oil and baking soda three times over a four hour period. Her belly finally went down and I let her nap in my lap. It was around 3pm at this time and she was hungry and walking around with her highly energetic sisters. I gave her about 4oz of milk replacer with 1/4tsp baking soda at 5 and midnight. This morning at 9 I went out to feed the three and she was in the back of the pen laying down with her head up. She wasn't hungry. I waited a couple hours to see if she would come out on her own, but she wouldn't. I got her out, but she wouldn't stand on her own, I had to pick her up. She will stay standing, but not walk around. Her stomach is not distended, but it's not sunk in either. I'm not sure if she has pooped or peed, but my guess is no since she wouldn't get up. I don't know what to do for her or what might be wrong with her. The woman I bought her from said she gave her a cdt shot and I would need to give her her next one at 3-4wks and then 1 month after that. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance. I know when kids get sick they can die quickly if not treated.


----------



## Kayjo (Jan 20, 2017)

I forgot to mention, she was foaming up a little yesterday with her bloat, but she is foaming again today.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2017)

Even with a CD&T shot she could be having issues with the replacer and have a bacterial infection going on.
What milk was she on when you got her?
When did you switch to replacer?
Replacers are terrible for goats. Most just use whole milk from the grocery but at this point you would have to be very careful in switching. Her rumin is having a hard time.
What is the amount and feeding schedule you have been doing since you got her?

Have you taken her temperature?
IMO you really need to get her to the vet. She may need an antibiotic if she is having bacterial issues in the gut.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 20, 2017)

I second the vet. Hoping your little girl is doing better.


----------



## Kayjo (Jan 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Even with a CD&T shot she could be having issues with the replacer and have a bacterial infection going on.
> What milk was she on when you got her?
> When did you switch to replacer?
> Replacers are terrible for goats. Most just use whole milk from the grocery but at this point you would have to be very careful in switching. Her rumin is having a hard time.
> ...




I am using the same replacer as the woman I bought her from. I was feeding her according to the same schedule as well, 6oz every 6hrs, but they weren't wanting to eat that late so they got a little more before bed and 8hrs later got the normal amount. Feeding schedule has been off since she got bloat because we wanted to feed her smaller amounts more often assuming that is what caused the bloat.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 20, 2017)

Things can go south with a baby goat so very fast. Unfortunately you just don't have the time to guess. The stuffy nose could be related, or not. She could have cocci and scours aren't always present with cocci. She could have a bacterial infection as already mentioned.  But honestly you need to get her to a vet, there is just no time to waste with the little ones.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree with the others who have already posted


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2017)

Ditto!  Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Kayjo (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. We took her to the vet but he wasn't sure what was wrong. Fecal exam came back negative for parasites, so he thought either an infection or thiamine deficiency and treated for both, but she was already in bad shape by that time and died about 45mins later.


----------



## TAH (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry that you lost her!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sorry you lost her


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2017)

so sorry


----------



## babsbag (Jan 22, 2017)




----------

